# Silvia V3 water temperatures



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Still trying to 'master' this mystic art!

To experience a range of coffees we obviously need to know where we are with water temperature as it hits the coffee. Has anyone got reliable figures -maybe from your PID. Despite the mass of temp surfing advice there is precious little on actual temperatures after the thermostat goes off.

Or have I been looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Assuming your PID plugs into the boiler you will have to calculate the heat loss before it gets to the coffee itself.

The difference in temperature is the offset.

You can hire a Scace form a couple of suppliers (probably around £100 to hire including freight and there is a deposit as well) which measures the temperature and pressure at the group head.

Using this you can record the temperature at the group and compare that with the readout showing the temp in the boiler.

This way you can reverse the figures and know what the group temperature is when you have returned the Scace.

A much cheaper option is a k-type probe and digital thermometer to get a similar (although slightly less accurate) reading of temperature only.


----------



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Glenn, Thanks for your reply.

Presently I don't have a PID as out of budget. Just thought it would be helpful if someone with a PID could supply the temp readout showing the rise and fall from when the thermostat cuts out.

A probe thermometer (poked through a preheated takeaway cup has been suggested) would provide a ball park figure for when the water leaves the grouphead, as you say.

It just seems that there must be some helpful guide out there for us PIDless Silvia users.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have mounted a thermometer with a thermocouple fixed to the boiler and my process is approximately as follows: when the light goes off the temp is exactly 103, it then steadily increase for approx 30 seconds up to 117 (ish). At that point I flush for 3-4 seconds and the temp drops to approx 110. After another 10-15 seconds it is at 109 which is what I need for my current blend (Everyday Espresso from Coffebeanshop). The thermometer allows me to be quite precise which helps as the timings change a bit from time to time. My guess is that it depends on how long I have been warming the machine up for. By the way during extraction the temperature (taken at the boiler) drops to between 98 and 99. I warmly recommend installing a thermometer. without one, the duration of the flush would be quite critical as on second more or less makes a considerable difference to the water themperature.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I should add that thanks to the thermometer I don't need to measure the time. If when i finish with grinder the temperature is lower than 117 I just do a shorter flush. If it is already at 109, happy days, I just pull.


----------

